# Vest Porn [sfw]



## Idontpersonally (Jul 16, 2013)

Soon....


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Jul 16, 2013)

Is it me or do some of them look a LOT like corsets? 

But honestly, some of those are pretty damn badass. I wouldn't mind having them in my collection


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jul 16, 2013)

are you a vampire op?


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 16, 2013)

This guy slaps your girlfriends's ass at a Nightwish concert. How screwed are you?


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 16, 2013)

not very I`m still prettier


----------



## Datura (Jul 16, 2013)

his embarrassing appearance is punishment enough.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Jul 16, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> This guy slaps your girlfriends's ass at a Nightwish concert. How screwed are you?



I place the fedora of neckbeards onto his head and he becomes this:


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 16, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> This guy slaps your girlfriends's ass at a Nightwish concert. How screwed are you?



Any chick that's with me obviously wouldn't want something like that...


----------



## Mexi (Jul 16, 2013)

Thrashmanzac said:


> are you a vampire op?


----------



## -42- (Jul 16, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> This guy slaps your girlfriends's ass at a Nightwish concert. How screwed are you?



Not very.


----------



## necronile (Jul 16, 2013)

Those are cool....

if you'r gay....


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jul 16, 2013)

Nah


----------



## Ibz777 (Jul 16, 2013)

I the vests, very classy looking.


----------



## MUTANTOID (Jul 16, 2013)

Now THIS is a vest!


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 16, 2013)

Personally for me myself, i just think it's time. 







Well i know now at least which ones im _not _getting .. Corsets


















mixed emotions here.


----------



## asher (Jul 16, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


>



I need one like that, where it comes together much lower and more tie/shirt shows.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jul 16, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> This guy slaps your girlfriends's ass at a Nightwish concert. How screwed are you?



But I'd never date a girl with such poor taste in music.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 16, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> This guy slaps your girlfriends's ass at a Nightwish concert. How screwed are you?



Pretty well screwed, I'm at a Nightwish concert.

OP: you know what goes great with vests?


----------



## possumkiller (Jul 16, 2013)

MUTANTOID said:


> Now THIS is a vest!


 
There are an awful lot of railroad patches on there


----------



## MikeH (Jul 16, 2013)

I like both:


----------



## bob123 (Jul 16, 2013)

Say what you want, not much more classy then a nice vest....


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 17, 2013)

gunshow86de said:


> Pretty well screwed, I'm at a Nightwish concert.
> 
> OP: you know what goes great with vests?




A ring, a bell and the guy that slapped my gfs ass








bob123 said:


> Say what you want, not much more classy then a nice vest....


oh yus


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 17, 2013)

well as long as we are talking vests...


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 17, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


>


I like this.


----------



## narad (Jul 17, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> This guy slaps your girlfriends's ass at a Nightwish concert. How screwed are you?



You mean aside from being at a Nightwish concert? Heyy-ooooo


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 17, 2013)

that scale mail vest is dope


----------



## vilk (Jul 17, 2013)

So, I have a couple 3 piece suites with vests. I like to get to work and take off the suit jacket and just wear the vest. It's like a level up in classy from just a tie and shirt. I do believe that vests can be cool, even without being part of a suit! 

However, I wouldn't be caught dead in any single one of the vests from the OP. Honestly, where would you even wear something like that? Besides a movie set.


----------



## axxessdenied (Jul 18, 2013)

This thread had me out looking for vests today


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 18, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> Soon....



I would rock the hell out of 1, 8, and 10...the rest...not so much.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 18, 2013)

Um, no thanks. Those just scream cheesy-low-end-store-at-the-mall to me. I think it's EXCEPTIONALLY hard to do a non-traditional vest without it looking like you're trying too hard. And that dude with the black pants and the long hair? That's a catalog shot. In public there would be just zero places that guy wouldn't look ridiculous.


----------



## -42- (Jul 18, 2013)

This thread is lacking in vests of the sweater variety.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 18, 2013)

-42- said:


> This thread is lacking in vests of the sweater variety.



...aaaaaand...BOOM!


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 18, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> And that dude with the black pants and the long hair? That's a catalog shot. In public there would be just zero places that guy wouldn't look ridiculous.



Precisely why i left him out of the op, yet he finds his way home somehow


For me it would be the last 3 in the op and the ones after that I also like.
Im not wearing a sweater in the summer thats for damn sure...






Damn id like to see the front






This is similar to the other navy blue


----------



## Danukenator (Jul 18, 2013)

Vests are like fedoras. Most people that wear them, probably would be far better off not wearing them. However, if you were a stage coach robber, etc. I'd say go for it.


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 18, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> Vests are like fedoras.


No, they're not.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Jul 18, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> That pick vest was dope.



those arnt picks, its scale mail


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 18, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> those arnt picks, its scale mail




yea i was waiting for a correction on that. Thanks


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jul 18, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> No, they're not.



I'd say they are, most people who wear them just don't know how to where them or put together a good outfit using one. Same with trenchcoats, and as already said, fedoras


----------



## Don Vito (Jul 18, 2013)

The only thing I can think of when you say that are guys who wear nice vests over white tees with jeans. Outside of that, vests are incredibly easy to pull off, even if you're not good looking. Fedora's only look good on attractive males who look like they jumped out of a 1950's cigarette ad. That is why they fail.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Danukenator (Jul 18, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> No, they're not.



In the sense I said, they completely are. Why wear something people can only compliment ironically? Sure, for some occasions they'd look fine, but for casual wear, I'd suggest a time machine.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Jul 18, 2013)

MythicSquirrel said:


> I'd say they are, most people who wear them just don't know how to where them or put together a good outfit using one. Same with trenchcoats, and as already said, fedoras




hey, you leave my damn trench coats out of this!!!


----------



## -42- (Jul 18, 2013)

"I always use proper spelling"

~ Misspells 'grammar'


----------



## Metal_Webb (Jul 18, 2013)

Where would you wear a vest? To a formal of course, you bloody plebs . I was actually thinking about getting vest 1 in the OP for this year's one simply because it's baller.

Of course, vests should really be used if the occasion suits. If you're wearing a vest to go clubbing you're doing it wrong


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 18, 2013)

And there you have it ladies and djents.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jul 18, 2013)

I thought I was the only one...







Nothing wrong with looking classy (or Victorian) outside the home.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Don Vito (Jul 18, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> In the sense I said, they completely are. Why wear something people can only compliment ironically? Sure, for some occasions they'd look fine, but for casual wear, I'd suggest a time machine.


Dressy vests maybe, but sweater vests .... no. If you're going to give someone shit for wearing that casually, then I don't know what to say.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 19, 2013)

^
Well, this thread seems to be mainly about dressy vests, no?

I'm all for using classy items to put together an outfit. I do it all the time, that's just what I do. I'm not leaving the house unless I feel good looking. Call me preppy, I dare you  However, I think it's very important to not overdress. If you're going to wear a suit and tie for everyday occasions, make sure it fits god damn perfect.

BUT, anything other than traditional vests with a shirt/tie, some nice pants and shoes just looks outlandish to most. If you want to wear it however, be my guest, everyone can rock whatever they want. I don't really care.

Edit: What I just wrote obviously doesn't apply to sweater vests.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## Randy (Jul 25, 2013)

Personally not my thing but I know a few hot chicks that go for that kinda stuff.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 25, 2013)

Do you plan on working in a casino or a Mexican restaurant? x)


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 26, 2013)

lol, just getting some ideas together. I still don't have pants to go with anything, but im starting with a nice vest for sure. Im going for something flexible and presentable I can jam or ....ing just ball in yaknow retro, but not too retro, victorian, but not too victorian.
All the advice is welcome and appreciated


----------



## Idontpersonally (Jul 28, 2013)

I actually think i will end up going black on black for starters, but holy savings account for accessories. Who would've guessed that foot stands went so well with vests


----------



## mnemonic (Jul 28, 2013)

MythicSquirrel said:


> Nah
> http://i.imgur.com/fzcChQt.jpg



on a list of things i thought i'd never see, a picture of nick wooster on SSO is right up there.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 7, 2013)

Murmel said:


> ^
> If you want to wear it however, be my guest, everyone can rock whatever they want. I don't really care.



Well, that's like, also my opinion on pretty much everything in life.


Edit* i just realized how much that red one matches my guitar. Some of these were surprisingly inexpensive like the last ones were around 20 bucks! 

Anyway





Grey Pinstriped wool flannel single breasted 36 R Men's vest- slim cut Grey Lining














Black men's vest - single breasted. 36-38R suit size edwardian victorian regency steampunk historical














Black men's vest - waistcoat silk obi front, double breasted.























Constructed of durable cotton twill, this 1800's style vest features a straight cut waist, four pocket front, adjustable back, and riveted buttons




















Dolce & Gabbana black cotton vest
Sleeveless vest features five-button closure
Men's business clothing features two besom pockets with flap closure
One besom chest pocket 


Black rayon back
100-percent cotton
Fully lined: 100-percent Rayon
Dry clean only
Model number: G7030T-FUVBY
Made in Italy 
















These here less than 40 bucks

This four-piece set from Ferrecci includes a vest, a coordinating tie, bow-tie and pocket square, all with a distinctive tonal wave pattern. The men's vest features an adjustable back and a five-button closure.

Color options: Black
Set includes: One (1) vest, one (1) tie, one (1) bow tie, one (1) pocket square
Five-button vest
Wave pattern
Adjustable back
Two (2) exterior pockets
Lined
Back hem: 24 inches long
Tie measurements: 62 inches long x 3.5 inches wide
Bow tie measurements: 5 inches long x 3 inches wide
Pocket square measurements: 10 inches long x 10 inches wide


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Aug 7, 2013)

Idontpersonally said:


> Soon....


Seriously, I have the biggest vest fetish of anyone I know (I love wearing them, they make everything better) and I NEED, and I can not emphasize this enough, NEED these vests!!!!

Do you know where they are available to buy?


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 7, 2013)

Here ya go bud CyberPunk

All i ask is that you please post a review and or selfies when you get them.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks dude.

I might start with one though...trying to save some money.

But I just really really want the red and black one.


----------



## Curt (Aug 7, 2013)

I couldn't rock a vest... ever. And fedora's almost never are a good go-to unless your thing is MLP and neckbeards.


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 15, 2013)

necronile said:


> Those are cool....
> 
> if you'r gay....


Excuse me? I prefer the term "saucy". Our founding fathers, some of the most manliest men in history even wore them.

























Curt said:


> And fedora's almost never are a good go-to unless your thing is MLP and neckbeards.




Can we seriously dead the whole fedora thing already, seeing as how they're not mentioned anywhere in the title nor was it mentioned anywhere in the OP, nor do i have any idea how the hate for them found it's way into a thread about badass * vests*. Thanks


----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 26, 2013)

Black brocade pattern, formal shawl collar, silvery front buttons and two inset waist pockets. A black belted back allows for an adjustable fit. Fashioned by Wahmaker from 100% cotton with a 100% acetate lining. 








Patterned with an opulent design featuring hues of black, browns and tans, this notched-collar vest fastens up with five black fabric-covered buttons. Two inset pockets sit at the waist and the back adjust for a perfect fit.
Fashioned from a blend of 79% acetate, 14% rayon and 7% polyester. 100% acetate lining.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## Idontpersonally (Aug 26, 2013)

*The steampunk brocade vest*

Hand made and a Quote from the designer.

"This pattern is from Laughing Moon Mercantile (#109) and can be found all over the web. There is both a double and single breasted Edwardian frock coat, and 2 vests. This is vest B which features 2 welt pockets and a shawl collar. Love! 
If you make this pattern you will definitely want to make a muslin first. The shoulders were bizarre and required some work. I also dropped the front of the vest down 1". The pattern is taken from a historical garment and was intended to be worn with very high waisted pants"












Little antique brass buttons were the finishing touch.


----------

